# NYPD



## nixon3535 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hello:

i do want to be a police officer very badly. however, my town is laying off, i dont have enough money to move yet and i know that where u live is pretty much where u work so civil service ans god only knows when there will be another MSP test. i am taking the NYPD test in october. i was wondering if anyone knew what the test is like? how the dept is/ how many they usually hire? what the job is like? any info would be great.

thanks


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I would stay away from NYPD... NYC is very expensive and it would be tough to live on your starting salary. There are tons of depts. in Florida hiring. Also, not sure what type of lifestyle ur looking for but Burlington, VT is hiring as well as Nashua, NH. NYC is just too crowded and too expensive for me. I'm sure getting hired there would be fairly easy if your a decent candidate.


----------



## Wannabe1 (Aug 8, 2004)

DO NOT GO TO NYPD. They are a complete joke. You will get hired there- Anybody will. I went through their "process". I got hired without even having an interview. As long as you pass all the exams you will be hired. The pay sucks. I was told by my backround investigator not to take the job because it was so bad. You can expect to take home about $300-350 a week if you put nothing in to retirement and take the worst health plan. You have to give them $1500 while you are in the academy for "uniforms". Alot of the people who work for them are, lets just say, less than qualified to be security guard let alone a cop. They offer no assistance with relocation, housing or basically with anything. You are treated as a number and they could care less if they give you the job or the next guy on their list. I cannot stress enough what a bad deal it is. If you want to go to a dump go to LA. At least LA pays decent.


----------



## nixon3535 (Aug 29, 2004)

wow. that sucks. cant believe for all the terrorism and 9/11, they'd be paying all their cops a lot more than what they deserve. what is the academy like? and why the HELL do they make you pay for your own uniforms. isnt that usually included?


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

I will second wannabe on this. NYPD is a processing factory when they are trying to get a class in. As long as you submit all your paperwork and you have the drivers license from the NYS DMV and an address in NYC or the approved Counties. I went through the process for them in 2001. I had a friend go through a couple of years ago and he told me the same horror stories. If you are not restricted to moving to another part of country I would try Florida, or Some of the Western states. 

Good Luck


----------

